# Goat-meat



## dither (Aug 19, 2018)

Saw a small sign on the shelf in a butcher's shop. Didn't give it much thought at the time but what's it like and how would you cook that stuff?  Curious.


----------



## bazz cargo (Aug 19, 2018)

Try google...


----------



## Underd0g (Aug 19, 2018)

I live rural and around here they eat rabbit, raccoon, armadillo, and emu. 
So I'd probably say it would be like cooking raccoon.


----------



## patskywriter (Aug 19, 2018)

http://www.marigoldmaison.com/recipes/main-dishes/punjabigoatcurry/


----------



## dither (Aug 20, 2018)

patskywriter said:


> http://www.marigoldmaison.com/recipes/main-dishes/punjabigoatcurry/




I don't like curry. Sorry.


----------



## dither (Aug 20, 2018)

Might just do that bc.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Aug 20, 2018)

A bit like strongly flavoured mutton. My old mate Gus used to buy a goat and a brand new dustbin to cook it in every so often, and have a really good curry party round his yard. There are curries and curries, Dither. Indian and West Indian can be quite different, not to mention the Thai green curry, 'I don't like curry' is a bit like saying 'I don't like stew'.


----------



## dither (Aug 20, 2018)

Mr.Buckle,
My preferences with food are much the same as my preferences with women _used_​ to be. Plain and simple, every time.


----------



## patskywriter (Aug 20, 2018)

patskywriter said:


> http://www.marigoldmaison.com/recipes/main-dishes/punjabigoatcurry/



LOL, don’t apologize. I don’t care about your tastes. You asked how goat meat could be prepared and I tossed in a recipe. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## patskywriter (Aug 20, 2018)

> I don't like curry. Sorry.



LOL, don’t apologize. I’m certainly not going to keep posting recipes until I stumble across something you like. You asked how goat meat could be prepared and I tossed in a recipe. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## dither (Aug 20, 2018)

No worries patsky.

I was merely thinking in terms of stewing or roasting and I'm not sure that I really want to try it anyway.


----------



## bazz cargo (Aug 20, 2018)

https://recipes.sparkpeople.com/recipe-detail.asp?recipe=1346149


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Aug 20, 2018)

I've eaten a lotta goat meat, in fact our butcher used to have an *awesome *recipe for goat burger.
Drank a lotta goat milk too. I used to squeeze teats twice a day. And no, it does not have a funny taste. We used to feed it to city people all the time and they never got wise.
You cook goat meat just like any other meat: fry it, BBQ it, pit it, burger it.
And no, it does not have a gamey taste to it. Wild animals like elk & deer have gamey tastes because of their diet. But goats eat goat food same as cows and other livestock.


----------



## dither (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks RalRot.


Every now and then I'll by some cheap diced beef and leave it on a slow cook [simmering in a saucepan] for about four hours with a couple of oxos and a sliced onion. Might just try it with goat.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Aug 21, 2018)

Good food is where you find it.


----------



## dither (Aug 22, 2018)

Yup!


----------



## Neetu (May 28, 2019)

Cook it as you would lamb, dither. It is similar, but less fatty and has a different smell. Often the recipes you use for lamb work very well with goat-meat.


----------



## dither (May 28, 2019)

Neetu said:


> Cook it as you would lamb, dither. It is similar, but less fatty and has a different smell. Often the recipes you use for lamb work very well with goat-meat.



I might just do that Neetu, Thanks.


----------



## Neetu (May 28, 2019)

Let me know what you think, if you do try it out.


----------



## dither (May 28, 2019)

Will do.


----------



## Amnesiac (May 28, 2019)

I'm about ready to cook and eat the neighbor's incessantly barking dog. I've got a few recipes. I'll let you know how it tastes.


----------



## Amnesiac (May 30, 2019)

Update: Delicious.

The neighbor poked his head over the fence. "Wow! That smells amazing!"
"Thanks! It's a new recipe! I've got plenty. Want some?"
"Sure!"
We enjoyed our meal, eating in silence. Baked beans, potato salad, and barbecue.
He finished sopping up the last of his beans with a hunk of French bread, and then said, "You know, it's weird. I think my dog ran off. He's a tan, medium-sized mutt."
I finished chewing, swallowed, and said, "Alrighty. I'll keep an eye out for him."
"Thanks, neighbor! And thanks for the delicious barbecue!"
"Sure thing!"


----------



## Bloggsworth (May 30, 2019)

Curry goat for one (a West Indian favourite, as from our local Jamaican take-away). Basically similar to mutton, so a longer than lamb, slow cooking is the best way, it's what slow cookers were made for.


----------



## dither (Jun 8, 2019)

Bloggsworth said:


> Curry goat for one (a West Indian favourite, as from our local Jamaican take-away). Basically similar to mutton, so a longer than lamb, slow cooking is the best way, it's what slow cookers were made for.



With most meats that I've cooked, diced beef lamb pork gammon whatever, I've found that slow boil, three or four hours in cheap cider does it for me.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 8, 2019)

dither said:


> With most meats that I've cooked, diced beef lamb pork gammon whatever, I've found that slow boil, three or four hours in cheap cider does it for me.



If you buy meat diced it is not always good quality, you can be better off buying a piece you like the look of and dicing it yourself. A splash of soya sauce helps if you are cooking like that, it brings out flavours and tenderises.


----------



## dither (Jun 9, 2019)

Mr.Buckle,
I buy diced and sometimes mince because it's cheap. The mince I just press into  one solid limp and roast it in foil as you would a joint. When cooked,  I  put it through a grinder so I don't end up picking at the bits that get wedged between my teeth after I've eaten. It does for me.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 9, 2019)

I usually only eat slow goats.


----------



## Amnesiac (Jun 10, 2019)

"Here, kitty kitty kitty! Heeeeere, kitty!"


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 10, 2019)

dither said:


> Mr.Buckle,
> I buy diced and sometimes mince because it's cheap. The mince I just press into  one solid limp and roast it in foil as you would a joint. When cooked,  I  put it through a grinder so I don't end up picking at the bits that get wedged between my teeth after I've eaten. It does for me.



Ask yourself why it is cheap? The butcher has to put in extra work mincing it, but it is still cheaper! The meat will not be to the same quality, whether this matters depends on the way it differs. If it is merely 'Mutton dressed as lamb', that is older meat that would be a bit tough, it won't matter too much. The way you are cooking it will tenderise even beyond the mincing I guess, and older meat can actually taste better. On the other hand if the butcher is using up off cuts and trimmings it may contain much more fat than is normal. The trouble with fat is it tastes good, but too much in your diet can be responsible for all sorts of things from world view to heart attack, none of them life enhancing. I expect that you lose some in the roasting, but my friend who had a similar liking for mince used to put his in a saucepan with water to cover, then bring it to the boil. When it cooled a bit he put it in the fridge and next day could take the fat off the top before using the mince the usual way, the water left was great for a gravy base. It let him compare the amount of fat in different minces, he found that sometimes the cheaper one was bad value, he was throwing away so much of it as fat.

Some times I like a bit of fancy food, but on the whole I like plain and simple things, but I do think that what I eat is going to become me when I am eating. I don't want my body composed of second rate materials, I'll lose in the end, we all will, but let's start with a reasonable chance.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 10, 2019)

I trim my steak lean before I BBQ.

Goat, home-farm grown should be lean. But the way that commercial farms raise their animals, they essentially Veal everything. 






Joke:
You know what the 90 lb Canary said as it walked down the alleyway?

A: Here kitty-kitty-kitty!


----------



## dither (Jun 12, 2019)

Olly Buckle said:


> Ask yourself why it is cheap? The butcher has to put in extra work mincing it, but it is still cheaper! The meat will not be to the same quality, whether this matters depends on the way it differs. If it is merely 'Mutton dressed as lamb', that is older meat that would be a bit tough, it won't matter too much. The way you are cooking it will tenderise even beyond the mincing I guess, and older meat can actually taste better. On the other hand if the butcher is using up off cuts and trimmings it may contain much more fat than is normal. The trouble with fat is it tastes good, but too much in your diet can be responsible for all sorts of things from world view to heart attack, none of them life enhancing. I expect that you lose some in the roasting, but my friend who had a similar liking for mince used to put his in a saucepan with water to cover, then bring it to the boil. When it cooled a bit he put it in the fridge and next day could take the fat off the top before using the mince the usual way, the water left was great for a gravy base. It let him compare the amount of fat in different minces, he found that sometimes the cheaper one was bad value, he was throwing away so much of it as fat.
> 
> Some times I like a bit of fancy food, but on the whole I like plain and simple things, but I do think that what I eat is going to become me when I am eating. I don't want my body composed of second rate materials, I'll lose in the end, we all will, but let's start with a reasonable chance.



Good points there Mr.Buckle but I'm a cheapskate. I actually don't eat a lot of mince but when I do I roast it in a big lump so I suppose I AM eating ....rubbish basically, but on the whole I don't think I eat too badly, and, for my age, I DO think I'm in pretty good nick. A heart-attack or stroke waiting to happen? Who knows?


----------



## Amnesiac (Jun 12, 2019)

I really don't know why people go through all the trouble, when canned dog food is so much easier. All the hard work is already done. Just pop the tin, scoop it onto a plate, microwave for about a minute, et voila! A nice, crunchy piece of French bread, and maybe light a candle, because it's all romantic and shit...


----------



## dither (Jun 12, 2019)

I don't know why but subconsciously, I think I'm putting off trying the goat-meat. It's just something that through out my whole life I've had the opportunity to try . I shall have to go into Barkton sometime within the next few weeks to buy some cbd caps and then, I have promised myself, I SHALL get some, if the shop where I saw it has some on display.


----------



## Amnesiac (Jun 12, 2019)

Don't forget the candles.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 12, 2019)

Most unusual, I ate meat myself tonight. Usually the missus cooks, she is very good at it, but veggie; tonight I cooked my own dinner, large casserole dish, fill the bottom with spinach and chopped green onion, then a layer of new potatoes, celery, carrot, and onion, followed by a layer of lamb chops with bay, thyme, oregano and rosemary on top. Pop it in the oven for an hour and a half or so, and I had a bit of broccoli with it. The herbs dry out on top and I take them off before I start, but they infuse the chops beautifully. I do like meals that leave only one dish to cope with.

Dither, I would be inclined to believe you are probably healthier than most, you write of getting the bus, people who use public transport do a lot more walking than those who always get in the car parked outside the door. Olive oil is a good preventative against heart attack apparently, there are nice light varieties now we use in place of the sunflower we used to use. The thing I realise that I lack nowadays is some good heart lung exercise, I walk enough and garden enough that I get a fair bit of exercise, but it is all fairly slow motion and I don't get to make my heart race or puff and pant much. I have taken up having the odd skip with a bit of old rope and am trying to get back on a push-bike now it is summer, it is good to have a little burn sometimes.


----------



## dither (Jun 13, 2019)

Mr.Buckle,
I saw a chiropractor many years ago and he told, just two twenty minute walks a day was all you for a cardio work-out, but you need to walk fast enough to break into  a sweat. Good for the joints as well ,apparently. I've always walked fast, good for me eh?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 15, 2019)

It's an excellent foundation. I rode a push-bike well into my fifties, twenty or thirty miles several days a week, I reckon that set me up for years after.


----------



## dither (Jun 16, 2019)

Mr.Buckle,
I totally agree. I walk quite a distance morning and night, times five, out of necessity, I don't hang around, and I'm sure that it has kept me in good health. Also, I can't imagine that stopping if/when I stop working. Won't walk as much as I do NOW obviously, but I don't think that I'm the sort of person to stop and just loaf around. Might even think about one of those exercise bikes, my mother had one for a long time and she's now in her eighties, but you can't beat being out in the fresh air.


----------



## Art Man (Sep 11, 2019)

Do lamb and goat taste similar or the same?


----------



## dither (Sep 12, 2019)

Art Man,
I think that some-one posted something in this thread along the lines that it tastes like mutton, so, I'd imagine that yes, it does taste like lamb. I don't think I've ever eaten mutton.


----------



## Amnesiac (Sep 12, 2019)

I was trying to grind it up for burgers, but that thing was a bitch to get into the food processor! OMG!! It'll take me all day to hose the blood and guts off of the ceiling. Holy crap!


----------



## dither (Sep 13, 2019)

Burgers, interesting.


----------

